# Where do i find PFS this time of year?



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I went to home depot and lowes tonight in search of PFS (DFW Texas) and they were all out of stock. Does this usually happen this time of year or is this just a coincidence?

I bought some 'all purpose' sand and its complete crapola... the stuff is way too dirty and doesnt even compare to pool filter sand so i gave up on the rinsing.

I have purchased PFS at Leslies before but it ran me $17 and i would rather use a more inexpensive alternative found elsewhere. Should i bother calling around and trying to find a home depot or lowes that carries it or do they completely stop carrying it in the winter time? Is there anywhere else that has cheap PFS in DFW?

Thanks


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I just picked up a 50lb bag last week at my local Leslies for $10 out the door.


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

Leslies pool store for me too.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

$8.99 a bag at Leslie's Pool Supplies here in NJ. $17 sounds outrageous.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

That's a post-tax rounding number:


----------



## gliebig (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Your Leslie's is jacking you. The one around me sold 50# bags for $8 or $9, I can't remember.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

^ What he said.

Heres my receipt, its the same exact item number as yours. Their price is ridiculous!! Show them my receipt and see if they will price match.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I think it may be more expensive because it is not 'Leslies' brand and they are being supplied by 'SFM' as seen on the right in the below picture. I ended up finding the PFS pictured on the left at a home depot for around 5 bucks.










Here is the before picture of my girlfriends tank with the purple gravel that i've been trying to dispose of for months now:










Below is the after with the Home Depot 'Pavestone' PFS. It had to be rinsed a little more than the leslies stuff although it settles well. The picture below was taken less than 5 minutes after pouring the sand in the tank.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

limpert said:


> I think it may be more expensive because it is not 'Leslies' brand and they are being supplied by 'SFM' as seen on the right in the below picture. I ended up finding the PFS pictured on the left at a home depot for around 5 bucks.


No, your Leslies is just over priced. I got the same bag of southern filter media too.










Glad you were able to find cheaper PFS at Home Depot, it looks good in your tank. I still cant believe how quickly PFS settles to the bottom. :thumb:


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm surprised you found it at Home Depot...I thought those stores were like other chains where they all sell the same supplies; I've never been able to get PFS at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've found Leslie's pool to be a bit out of line when I shopped them. I go to a no-name type place across the road. They seemed to have an attitude that said my money was not green enough to suit.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

benny71 said:


> I've never been able to get PFS at Home Depot or Lowes.


Same here. It must be a regional thing.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

60gallon said:


> No, your Leslies is just over priced. I got the same bag of southern filter media too.


I have a few bags of the SFM in my garage too, also from Leslies, but it was only $7.49 per bag.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Guess it depends on the store and it's location. $2 mark up ok but $7 is pushing it. That leslies must be on some prime real-estate in Dallas lol.


----------

